# Camion caja con grua



## Bigbene

Hello!!!! How can I translate camion caja con grua in english? Can I say *bed truck with crane*? Or maybe *Crane truck*?
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## avizor

threads, threads, threads

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=739280


----------



## Bigbene

Thanks Avizor!


----------



## gg371

I'm reviving this old thread because I am looking for a translation of "camión caja". The link above only resolves the "grúa" part, not the "caja" part. When Googling, I see images of what simply look to me like lorries. I am not sure what extra meaning "caja" adds or what the translation would be.


----------



## Lnewqban

That would be a truck (not van / not articulated) equipped with an enclosed rigid cargo box.
It normally has one or two doors at the rear end of that box.
In USA it is known as a box truck.

Please, see:
Box truck - Wikipedia


----------



## pops91710

gg371 said:


> I'm reviving this old thread because I am looking for a translation of "camión caja". The link above only resolves the "grúa" part, not the "caja" part. When Googling, I see images of what simply look to me like lorries. I am not sure what extra meaning "caja" adds or what the translation would be.



Just to be clear, are you talking about the entire truck (lorry), or just the truck bed with a crane? And is this a commercial duty unit or a light duty unit?
This is a commercial-duty system:





And this is a light-duty setup


----------



## gg371

I don't think what I am talking about involves a crane (it is not mentioned in the text, hence why the previous answer to this thread didn't help me).


----------



## pops91710

gg371 said:


> I don't think what I am talking about involves a crane (it is not mentioned in the text, hence why the previous answer to this thread didn't help me).


Sorry, I was going off the OP. Maybe you should have started your own thread and used some context. Understand that in different Spanish speaking countries camión has various meanings.


----------



## Ciprianus

gg371 said:


> I'm reviving this old thread because I am looking for a translation of "camión caja".



Con decir camión caja no alcanza, por lo menos en Argentina, porque la caja puede ser cerrada (box), abierta, playa (flatbed), volcadora (dump), etc., y hay una traducción diferente para cada tipo.

Un camión caja con grua es un camión de caja abierta que lleva su propia grua para cargarlo. Es muy usado para llevar material de construcción.


----------



## Benzene

_Como término genérico se puede utilizar "truck crane".

Bye,
*Benzene*_


----------



## Ciprianus

_Truck crane_ es un camión grúa, su propósito es ser grúa, un camión caja con grúa es un camión de carga que además tiene su propia grúa.


----------



## Isabel Sewell

Bigbene said:


> Hello!!!! How can I translate camion caja con grua in english? Can I say *bed truck with crane*? Or maybe *Crane truck*?
> Muchas gracias!!!





Bigbene said:


> Hello!!!! How can I translate camion caja con grua in english? Can I say *bed truck with crane*? Or maybe *Crane truck*?
> Muchas gracias!!!




Hola

"Portable close-container truck"
Se trata de lo que hace la compañía norteamericana PODS.
Camiones con "grúa horizontal" que permite montar/transportar/desmontar la caja (para que el cliente la llene, por asuntos de mudanza), y luego montar/transportar/desmontar/almacenar la caja (por un tiempo, según contrato). La caja tienen puertas y el cliente provee la cerradura para aseguridad sus pertenencias.
Get Moving And Storage The Way You Need It Done

"Open-box crane truck" tiene caja abierta (los lados hasta la mitad y sin techo). La grúa puede servir para llenar/vaciar la caja.

Espero ayude


----------

